# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Test to work in Russia

## fortheether

What test is it?  http://en.ria.ru/russia/20121201/177853232.html 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Lampada



----------


## fortheether

I guess if the guy in the video speaks in broken Russian, the test can't be so hard? 
Thank you for the video! 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

Пока здесь можно попрактиковаться: Russian Test Online

----------


## fortheether

> Пока здесь можно попрактиковаться: Russian Test Online

 1st test 50 out of 60 correct.
2nd test 54 out of 70 correct.
3rd test is above my level.  I started it but was just guessing at a lot of words so stopped. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Ann

Тест №1: Вы ответили на 53 вопроса из 60 
Тест №2: 
Вы ответили на 58 вопросов из 70:
•	лексика: 9 из 11 
•	существительные: 12 из 13 
•	местоимения: 8 из 8 
•	прилагательные: 6 из 6 
•	обозначение времени: 8 из 9 
•	глаголы: 12 из 13 
•	: 0 из 1 
•	глаголы движения: 3 из 9  
Тест №3: 
Вы ответили на 37 вопросов из 50:
•	лексика: 10 из 13 
•	существительные, прилагательные, наречия: 7 из 9 
•	местоимения: 7 из 7 
•	падежи, глагольное управление: 6 из 9 
•	глаголы: 4 из 5 
•	глаголы движения: 3 из 7

----------


## strannik

Вы ответили на 60 вопросов из 60  :: 
Правда 2 вопроса меня заинтересовали))   

> В университет я обычно......, на метро, но сегодня хорошая погода, и я решил...... пешком.
> езжу, идти
> езжу, пойти

 По мне, так оба варианта подходят.   

> Я люблю читать, ....... я часто хожу в библиотеку.
> потому что
> поэтому

 Тут тоже) А вдруг я пристрастился к чтению из-за того что мне часто приходилось ходить в библиотеку  ::

----------


## fortheether

Another test:  Russian Government Passes Entry Test for Foreign Workers | News | The Moscow Times 
Scott

----------

